# Media container question



## alyo (Oct 1, 2008)

I have 2 Emperor 400 power filters in my 55 gal freshwater tank which I been running for a while now (just running with filter cartridges only) My question is about the media containers that come with the filter what do you fill them with and do they really make a difference? I have never used them in the past because I didnt know what they really did and what to filll them with.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

You can use the polyfil pillow batting...


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

You can and probably should fill them with something like ceramic rings, bioballs, carbon, filter wool, lava rock and many more but it may all depend on the type of fish you keep.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Fill them with some sort of biomedia like ceramic rings or similar. That way you can be more aggressive about cleaning the filter cartridges without risking losing your biofiltration.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

In one I have pot scrubbers to act as extra biological media and in the second I have quilt batting (poly fill) to act as extra mechanical filtration.

Instead of buying the refill cartridges you can always try making your own with quilt batting to save money.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Our media containers still have bits of sponge from our old, established tank... I used it to jumpstart the cycle. A few of ours are just plain empty.

As for filtration, I agree that it's expensive and not necessary to get "official" refills, and you don't need carbon. Dr's Foster and Smith sells their own replacement filters, that comes with reusable plastic holders. I just "cut-to-fit" bulk filter pad, stick it in the above holders, and reuse as much as possible.

-Ryan


----------



## alyo (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses and info. btw I have a mix of african cichlids in my tank


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

I found a whole bag of the poly-fil in my garage (in the wifes sewing stuff). If I understand correctly I can use that instead of the cartridges that you buy at the LFS? Do I need to buy some activated carbon? Also, can I buy 2 more media containers and just put the poly-fil in those?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

jldean78 said:


> If I understand correctly I can use that instead of the cartridges that you buy at the LFS?


Yes you sure can! I actually use these clamp shells,

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=13371

I saved the carbon bags that came with it for a time I might need the carbon. I simply use the clamp shell with blue sponge and fill it with the polyfill.

You could also just cut away the old poly material from your refill and wrap polyfill around the refill 'shell' and secure with rubber bands.



jldean78 said:


> Do I need to buy some activated carbon?


I, and a lot of others, don't use it regularly. I do think you should keep some on hand though for removing medications or for whatever reason might arise for the need of it.



jldean78 said:


> Also, can I buy 2 more media containers and just put the poly-fil in those?


Sure can.


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Natalie.

So what exactly is the carbon used for? I thought it removed toxic impurities from the water.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's a good article on the pros and cons of using carbon.

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/articles/106

I used it for a few years, stopped about a year ago and have only noticed a difference in my pocketbook- there's not as much expense.


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Natalie,

Besides the poly-fil, what else do you recommend I use in the filter?


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

Ceramic rings is a must or alternitivly bio balls.


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry for the 20 questions, but I'm fairly new to the hobby and want to learn all the tips and inexpensive ways to doing things, but also keeping my fish healthy.

I'm currently using (2) Emperor 280's. Can I just throw some bio-balls in the filter and let them float around. I don't think they would fit in the media conatiners that came with the filters, but I'm thinking that the ceramic rings might fit.

Is there anything wrong with the bio stuff floating around in there?

Thnks


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I believe that the bio-balls would be better suited for use in a canister filter, not a HOB. Same goes for the ceramic rings. I would think if the bio-balls were left free floating that they would create too much noise inside the filters housing.

For a HOB I think that pot scrubbers and sponges are better options.

In the emperor you can fill the extra gray media cartridges with whatever you want. I chose to fill one with pot scrubbers for extra biological filtration and one with polyfil for extra mechanical filtration. You could fill one with ceramic rings, but I would think the scrubbies would be better suited for the job.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

with the emporer bio wheel lines of HOB's i would be more worried about upping the mechanical filtration, since the bio wheel should be taking care of the bio. however the ceramic rings/combos do fit in the gray baskets that come with the emp 400.


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there a certain brand of the pot scrubbers that you get (i.e.3M) ? I call them greenie weenies. They work great on dishes, never thought they would work for aquariums too!


----------



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

So I went to my local Target and found the pot scrubbers. There mad by ScotchBrite, but on the back it says "Not for Aqaurium Use".

Any suggestions?


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

jldean78 said:


> So I went to my local Target and found the pot scrubbers. There mad by ScotchBrite, but on the back it says "Not for Aqaurium Use".
> 
> Any suggestions?


I really think every scrubbie I have seen says not for aquarium use. I think they just put that on there so there not liable.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

There was a great thread recently that discussed whether these pads were safe or not and it seems the conclusion was that they were safe in alkaline water but not in acidic. You can read more here, (page 2 has the warning info)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... s&&start=0

I have never used them and don't think I would take the risk.

The pot scrubbers I have and do use are the round, plastic, mesh ones.


----------

